# Snake bites sleeping girl in bed



## BrownHash (Oct 6, 2008)

*Published:* 05/10/2008
*Source: NtNews via News.com.au

** http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/10/05/7695_ntnews.html*


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

Woah. she's *very* pretty.
The stupid people shouldn't have killed it, but I guess if you think your (very attractive) daughter is in danger and you can't tell if it's venomous you will do anything to protect her.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 6, 2008)

If it an APS member who was bitten what would they do?
Proberbly just look at it saying "You can't eat me you silly bugger, I'm too big, get out and find something a bit smaller to eat!"


----------



## gman78 (Oct 6, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> If it an APS member who was bitten what would they do?
> Proberbly just look at it saying "You can't eat me you silly bugger, I'm too big, get out and find something a bit smaller to eat!"



I'm hearing you.
No need to kill it.


----------



## Wench (Oct 6, 2008)

i woudln't kill it but if a snake bit me in the middle of the night id probbaly still scream out and run for my life  lol and not go back into my room till i knew it was gone 

where is howard springs????


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 6, 2008)

They shouldn't have killed it


----------



## euphorion (Oct 6, 2008)

utter stupidity


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2008)

Not stupidity to kill it just a really common and dangerous mis-conception. People think that they need to take the snake to hospital to be formerly identified or their loved ones could die.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 6, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Not stupidity to kill it just a really common and dangerous mis-conception. People think that they need to take the snake to hospital to be formerly identified or their loved ones could die.



Probably too many people have waatched that Venom ER where rattle snakes prevail, and that is the common practice, although I did see some snakes arrive at that hospital with their intended meals, still alive and hissing in the bottom of a large plastic dustbin or something!!!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

I see no problem with someone killing a snake for id purposes after a family member was bitten.


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I see no problem with someone killing a snake for id purposes after a family member was bitten.



 Jason! You are not a true snake lover!  

I wonder if there's something we don't yet know about snakes sensory systems...as this is the second time I've seen a snake go for that part of the arm out of the blue (first one was a model with a snake and it suddenly latched on to that bit on the arm). *shrug* Does BO smell like rats/mice?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see why she was bitten (if I was a 16yr old of course)


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 6, 2008)

It's sad that they killed it, but I must admit-before my hubby got me into snakes I was pretty scared of them, and although I would never going around torturing or killing them, I would have thought that what this family did was a perfectly acceptable thing to do! It's a total lack of knowledge and understanding of snakes!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I see no problem with someone killing a snake for id purposes after a family member was bitten.



Except you don't need the snake for ID purposes and you can get another person in trouble by doing it. Like i said i don't think it was stupid that they killed it, just misguided, but there are big problems with it.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Jason! You are not a true snake lover!
> 
> I wonder if there's something we don't yet know about snakes sensory systems...as this is the second time I've seen a snake go for that part of the arm out of the blue (first one was a model with a snake and it suddenly latched on to that bit on the arm). *shrug* Does BO smell like rats/mice?



haha Tats, Slatey Greys will bite any part they can get hold of, she's lucky she only got one bite. It would of been a defensive bite when she moved.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> haha Tats, Slatey Greys will bite any part they can get hold of, she's lucky she only got one bite. It would of been a defensive bite when she moved.



They don't just nip you either, they have a good old chew.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 6, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I can see why she was bitten (if I was a 16yr old of course)



I agree, however the last 'snake' that slithered into her bed nearly got decapitated - but I'd risk it.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Except you don't need the snake for ID purposes and you can get another person in trouble by doing it. Like i said i don't think it was stupid that they killed it, just misguided, but there are big problems with it.



Whilst I agree that the person killing the snake could get bitten and I wouldn't recommend anyone try to kill a snake for such a reason, I have no problem with it being done either. Venom detection kits arn't always 100% accurate, but obtaining the culprit is, esp if it's a small snake and can be caught easily (preferably alive).


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL Only in the NT gotta love it I miss darwin


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Whilst I agree that the person killing the snake could get bitten and I wouldn't recommend anyone try to kill a snake for such a reason, I have no problem with it being done either. Venom detection kits arn't always 100% accurate, but obtaining the culprit is, esp if it's a small snake and can be caught easily (preferably alive).



Fair enough. Like i said i don't recon anyone was doing it out of callousness, they were only doing what they thought was the best ting by their family.


----------



## MatE (Oct 6, 2008)

A large snake hey lucky it wasnt a big darwin carpet lol.


----------



## xycom (Oct 7, 2008)

Not very good publicity for the snakes...........


Per


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 7, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> If it an APS member who was bitten what would they do?
> Proberbly just look at it saying "You can't eat me you silly bugger, I'm too big, get out and find something a bit smaller to eat!"



Haha, or just roll over and go back to sleep, let it gain some warmth off your body and be on its way.



JasonL said:


> I see no problem with someone killing a snake for id purposes after a family member was bitten.



As much as I feel sorry for the snake, i kind of agree, as they don't know how to handle a snake, and don't know if its venomous or not, and could risk another person being bitten.


----------



## Smellie (Oct 7, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> If it an APS member who was bitten what would they do?
> Proberbly just look at it saying "You can't eat me you silly bugger, I'm too big, get out and find something a bit smaller to eat!"


 
That's very very funny 

Had I been in the same situation, I think I may have killed it too, which I think is a normal reaction for a lot of people. It may not be the right reaction, and may even be a little over the top, but what's done is done....Still found that comment very amusing though haha


----------



## Danni (Oct 7, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> If it an APS member who was bitten what would they do?
> Proberbly just look at it saying "You can't eat me you silly bugger, I'm too big, get out and find something a bit smaller to eat!"


 

They would post a pic lol


----------



## Australis (Oct 7, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> Woah. she's *very* pretty.
> The stupid people shouldn't have killed it, but I guess if you think your (very attractive) daughter is in danger and you can't tell if it's venomous you will do anything to protect her.



For sure, no one would kill a snake for the ugly daughter.


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 7, 2008)

Danni said:


> They would post a pic lol


 

...And add blood for special effect :lol:


----------



## shane14 (Oct 7, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> Woah. she's *very* pretty.
> The stupid people shouldn't have killed it, but I guess if you think your (very attractive) daughter is in danger and you can't tell if it's venomous you will do anything to protect her.



lol more that very she's HOT!!!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm snakes generally really get bad publicity don't they? I suppose this only really spurs the hysteria and fear of the general public that snakes are these vicious creatures that should be despised. I guess to be fair not everyone are snake fanatics such as us and (unfortunately) first instinct to to kill this "deadly" creature to stop it from attacking anyone else! Needless to say tho, I dont think I'd be overly ecstatic to wake up to a little snakey having a taste of my arm flesh heh. Ouch looks like a pretty sensitive spot too!


----------



## SCam (Oct 7, 2008)

poor snake
how about i wak u ova the head:evil:


----------

